# Question on General Information: Bruce Lee



## Corporal Hicks (Jun 21, 2004)

I'm just asking around the Legend that is Bruce Lee, and a number of people have asked me what his lifestyle was like, I've only just started watching his movies and reading up on him. I was hoping some of you guys might know the answer to these questions about him!

1) Is it true he smoked Cannabis?

2) Did he drink (alchol)?

3) How often did he train?

4) Does anybody know the training routine he used?

5) Did he create the most efficient self defence system there is? (Jeet Kune Do)

Regards
Nick


----------



## hedgehogey (Jun 21, 2004)

Just addresing the last question: Jeet Kune Do is NOT a system. Bruce Lee was trying to get away from the idea of "systems" or "styles".
For brilliant elucidation of lee's philosophy see www.straightblastgym.com


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 22, 2004)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> 3) How often did he train?
> 
> 4) Does anybody know the training routine he used?


Both of these questions are answered in detail in a book called "The Art of Expressing the Human Body".  It uses Bruce Lee's own notes and interviews with students and Linda Lee to chart Bruce Lee's training routines over the years.
It is published by Tuttle.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 22, 2004)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> I'm just asking around the Legend that is Bruce Lee, and a number of people have asked me what his lifestyle was like, I've only just started watching his movies and reading up on him. I was hoping some of you guys might know the answer to these questions about him!
> 
> 1) Is it true he smoked Cannabis?
> 
> ...



Well, if anything... do not take the movie "Dragon" seriously or as gospel as it is typical hollywood versionized of the man's life.


----------

